# Moving to kerikeri from auckland



## Babylou96

How is life in kerikeri? We've been in Auckland for 2.5 years and although the place has its charm, we've been considering moving to kerikeri or Tauranga. I know it is difficult to give a categoric answer but I wonder which of these two places would be better than Auckland without feeling too isolated? Cheers


----------



## escapedtonz

Babylou96 said:


> How is life in kerikeri? We've been in Auckland for 2.5 years and although the place has its charm, we've been considering moving to kerikeri or Tauranga. I know it is difficult to give a categoric answer but I wonder which of these two places would be better than Auckland without feeling too isolated? Cheers


We loved kerikeri. Really nice place but I'd say it all depends on your age and what your looking for out of your time there. Not the place I'd live with kids but for sure if we were retired.
It is kind of ok position wise. Long way from auckland but not too far to Whangarei and the Bay of Islands etc.
Tauranga on the other hand is beautiful and within an hour of Whakatane, Rotorua, Hamilton and the Coromandel. A place we like calling home and has everything one could ever need.


----------



## Babylou96

Thank you very much for your answer. We are in our 40s, my husband is from Lincolnshire and I am originally from Romania but I lived in the northwest of England which has been my home for the last 15 years, I miss it really badly, especially the wonderful people and friends I made.
we are looking for a lifestyle property, but we also enjoy going out and water sports. I'm a doctor, my husband works from home so we could move around a bit. Auckland is very expensive and the traffic is really bad. I'm doing a locum in kerikeri soon so I'll get a taste of the place but it seems that Tauranga is in a better location with more things to do. Why is kerikeri not that suitable for kids? Thanks again for taking the time to answer my question


----------



## escapedtonz

Babylou96 said:


> Thank you very much for your answer. We are in our 40s, my husband is from Lincolnshire and I am originally from Romania but I lived in the northwest of England which has been my home for the last 15 years, I miss it really badly, especially the wonderful people and friends I made.
> we are looking for a lifestyle property, but we also enjoy going out and water sports. I'm a doctor, my husband works from home so we could move around a bit. Auckland is very expensive and the traffic is really bad. I'm doing a locum in kerikeri soon so I'll get a taste of the place but it seems that Tauranga is in a better location with more things to do. Why is kerikeri not that suitable for kids? Thanks again for taking the time to answer my question


Ok so just like us you're in your 40's. Another similarity is we are from NW England originally. Actually in the NW of England now for the next 36hrs after nearly 3 weeks visiting family back home.

I've no doubt you can have a lifestyle property, watersports etc in kerikeri. We spent a bit of time there on a campervan holiday and got the vibe that the people milling about the town etc were more of retirement age than families with kids which is the only reason why I've based my opinion on Tauranga being a better place for families as we are a young family with another on the way and love it in Tauranga. I just feel there's more things to do for our age group. Kerikeri is lovely n all but I'd only consider it as a place to holiday or retire than live.


----------



## Babylou96

H, enjoy the rest of your holiday! We've not been back snack 2013 when we arrived here! We lived in Chester and north wales but I worked in liverpool, Warrington, widens and Runcorn. I do miss Cheshire oaks! Anyway, I'll start looking for jobs in Tauranga and perhaps we need to visit more to get the feel of the place. Thanks for replying, you never know we might meet sometimes, the world is so small. We are hoping to have a baby through IVF at the moment, nice to hear that there are mums in their 40s! Have a safe trip x


----------

